# The Power Team - Get ready to vomit...



## ajrock2000 (May 8, 2007)

http://thepowerteam.com/

I have had these guys come to a church I used to attend years ago, and looking back now...It is just shameful to see this happening. I think we are seeing a fulfillment of the 'buying and selling' which is spoken of in Revelation 13.  

Here is a preview of the ridiculousness you are about to see



> "2-3 out of every 10 who come accept Jesus!-60% of Attendees are Un-Churched!"
> 
> Experience a partnership in ministry like never before. Come into a covenant relationship with The Power Team and allow us to be your evangelistic arm for five days of an incredible outreach. *You will see fresh faces crowding into your sanctuary and witness hundreds, if not thousands, make decisions for Christ at your altars. These Godly men will perform unbelievable feats of strength to capture the audiences attention and share the Gospel in a clear and uncompromising way.* Watch as your existing church members and leaders pull together and bond like never before. We come to your church as servants, with our main goal to build a long-term relationship with you. As our crusade host, we submit to you (the senior pastor's authority) with our goal of seeing your goals fulfilled. See what pastors are saying!



Another quote from the '7 Reasons Why' Page


> *6. The Power Team crusade is extremely cost effective. In a recent church survey, it was noted that the average church spends $15,000 per new convert and takes 75 church members to win only one person to Christ.*
> For every $10 a church spends in a Power Team crusade, we see someone accept Christ. We average 2-3 out of every 10 who come to a crusade accepting Christ. With the enthusiastic support from leaders across America and our political endorsement letters, you'll have no problem gaining tremendous community support and sponsorships.


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 8, 2007)

ajrock2000 said:


> http://thepowerteam.com/
> 
> I have had these guys come to a church I used to attend years ago, and looking back now...It is just shameful to see this happening. *I think we are seeing a fulfillment of the 'buying and selling' which is spoken of in Revelation 13. *



Are you a futurist?


----------



## ajrock2000 (May 8, 2007)

tcalbrecht said:


> Are you a futurist?



No. I am amil. The purpose here was not to discuss Revelation, but the hopefully get people thinking.


----------



## ajrock2000 (May 8, 2007)

...oops. I am a newbie, and I should have searched first. My bad! Great article on it (I am finishing reading it now).

To think I used to love this stuff, and invite others to it. How shameful...


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 8, 2007)

They came to our community a few months back and my son wanted me to take him to see them. Thankfully though I had to work that night.


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 8, 2007)

ajrock2000 said:


> No. I am amil. The purpose here was not to discuss Revelation, but the hopefully get people thinking.



Does that mean you are a historicist? (One can be a futurist amil.)

I'm puzzled by your statement, "I think we are seeing a fulfillment of the 'buying and selling' which is spoken of in Revelation 13."

How would you know if you were seeing the fulfillment of any particular section of Revelation today?

One can see the rot in the world without having to see particular prophecies being fulfilled. 

Question is, what do we do with the information? Do we throw up our hands like pessimists and say “such is the world”? Or do we say that the gospel has the power to overcome such nonsense? 

What good is discussing such oddities without a solution?


----------



## ajrock2000 (May 8, 2007)

tcalbrecht said:


> Does that mean you are a historicist? (One can be a futurist amil.)
> 
> I'm puzzled by your statement, "I think we are seeing a fulfillment of the 'buying and selling' which is spoken of in Revelation 13."
> 
> How would you know if you were seeing the fulfillment of any particular section of Revelation today?



I don't know all the different forms of eschatology. I believe Revelation will be fulfilled while we are here, now and in the future. So I guess, yeah, I am a futurist in a sense? (I never use that word because its associates with pre-mil theories). The buying and selling takes place in the church. They are selling a different gospel and leading many astray. Men come looking like lambs and speaking dragon (false lies). Thats in a nutshell, I do not have the time to explain more. I should have worded it, "Could this be a fulfillment of Rev 13?", not that I think it definitely is.



> One can see the rot in the world without having to see particular prophecies being fulfilled.
> 
> Question is, what do we do with the information? Do we throw up our hands like pessimists and say “such is the world”? Or do we say that the gospel has the power to overcome such nonsense?
> 
> What good is discussing such oddities without a solution?



Who is saying to throw up our hands and say "such is the world"? I would never do that! I am just pointing something out. I did not post this to just say, "well thats a fulfillment of prophecy and so be it" (although I believe it could be). I just wanted to throw it out there.


----------



## jbergsing (May 8, 2007)

These guys were scheduled to be at a church we attended in California the week after we left for Alabama. From what I heard from friends who we've continued to stay in contact with is that there were more than 100 who "accepted Christ" and became members there. However, membership is down there now to a lower level than before the PowerTeam showed up. I'm not sure how many of these who've left were from that group.


----------



## govols (May 9, 2007)

jbergsing said:


> These guys were scheduled to be at a church we attended in California the week after we left for Alabama. From what I heard from friends who we've continued to stay in contact with is that there were more than 100 who "accepted Christ" and became members there. However, membership is down there now to a lower level than before the PowerTeam showed up. I'm not sure how many of these who've left were from that group.




Maybe they need to have them back?


----------



## govols (May 9, 2007)

Isn't HouseParent part of that group? Looks like it at least (from his former pictures).


----------



## BobVigneault (May 9, 2007)

Yes, in his act Adam bends a dispensationalist in half backwards and then sucks all the air out of him and stuffs him in a Planter's nut can. 

When I saw it, it made me want to accept Jesus and ask him to come into my heart as my PERSONAL savior. Satan had voted, Adam had voted (for Jesus) and now it was up to me to break the stalemate.

Somebody's going to be offended by what I just said. I just feel it.

QUOTE=govols;267089]Isn't HouseParent part of that group? Looks like it at least (from his former pictures). [/QUOTE]


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Yes, in his act Adam bends a dispensationalist in half backwards and then sucks all the air out of him and stuffs him in a Planter's nut can.
> 
> When I saw it, it made me want to accept Jesus and ask him to come into my heart as my PERSONAL savior. Satan had voted, Adam had voted (for Jesus) and now it was up to me to break the stalemate.
> 
> Somebody's going to be offended by what I just said. I just feel it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 9, 2007)

Hey, I'm not part of the power team! I am a one man show called the Preterist Team and Bob just gave away the closing act! For a small donation I'll display it for you on Youtube. Here's a look at the end result. I just need to get Jerry Jenkins to shut up.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 9, 2007)

You've still got it Adam. I love that ending.   

Right at the very end, a little old man walks on stage and asks Adam, "Do you have Prince Albert in a can?" Adam hands him the can and says, "No, but heeeeeeeere's Jerry!" to thunderous applause. (Wish I could think of something funny that has the word 'behind' in it.)


----------

